# ZL H600fd III Advantages



## Ace12 (Jan 23, 2016)

What advantages does the H600fd III have over the H600fw MKII? It says better output and more efficient, but the specs contradict that.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> What advantages does the H600fd III have over the H600fw MKII? It says better output and more efficient, but the specs contradict that.



I think it means better then the other "d" models with the Luxeon T emitter(their last Hi CRI emitter). As for advantages over the H600Fw MKII, it uses the XM-L2 easywhite emitter and has significantly higher CRI at 83-85 vs 75 and is closer to a pure white at 5000K vs 4400K. It also has very little tint shift. Their is also a "c" model available at 4000K 83-85 CRI if you prefer a warmer tint.

Here is the spec sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rvSVk8HxkkEMBjAPo_s/htmlview?authkey=CNqP6KIC

And, here is some additional tests of the H600Fd MKIII courtesy of maukka. Scroll down to his posts.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...bralight-H600F-c-d-mk3-85cri-and-XM-L-2/page8 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...bralight-H600F-c-d-mk3-85cri-and-XM-L-2/page7


----------



## sidecross (Jan 23, 2016)

The H600fd Mklll can run between 2.7 volts to 6.0 volts and can handle batteries up to 69mm, while the SC600 Mkll has voltage range between 2.7 volts to 4.2 volts and has the same 69mm battery maximum battery length. Also the H600fd Mklll has a frosted lens.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2016)

sidecross said:


> The H600fd Mklll can run between 2.7 volts to 6.0 volts and can handle batteries up to 69mm, while the SC600 Mkll has voltage range between 2.7 volts to 4.2 volts and has the same 69mm battery maximum battery length. Also the H600fd Mklll has a frosted lens.




Right, good point I forgot about. This allows the possibility of using CR123a's as backups. The H600Fw has a frosted lens as well.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 23, 2016)

Tachead said:


> This allows the possibility of using CR123a's as backups.




ZebraLight does not recommend using CR123A batteries for this or any other model I am aware of.

On its highest mode(s), a ZebraLight will pull more than the 1.5 amps that CR123A batteries are rated to supply. Note that the boost and buck/boost drivers used in ZebraLights draw their highest amperage when the batteries are low, so the problem is worse than what a measurement using fresh CR123A batteries would suggest. The adventurous spirits who are happy to risk their ZebraLights on CR123A are careful to use only medium and low modes. That helps keep current draws below 1.5 amps.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 23, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> ZebraLight does not recommend using CR123A batteries for this or any other model I am aware of.
> 
> On its highest mode(s), a ZebraLight will pull more than the 1.5 amps that CR123A batteries are rated to supply. Note that the boost and buck/boost drivers used in ZebraLights draw their highest amperage when the batteries are low, so the problem is worse than what a measurement using fresh CR123A batteries would suggest. The adventurous spirits who are happy to risk their ZebraLights on CR123A are careful to use only medium and low modes. That helps keep current draws below 1.5 amps.


You are correct. Only in a dire situation should CR123a batteries be used and not higher than a 'medium' setting.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> ZebraLight does not recommend using CR123A batteries for this or any other model I am aware of.
> 
> On its highest mode(s), a ZebraLight will pull more than the 1.5 amps that CR123A batteries are rated to supply. Note that the boost and buck/boost drivers used in ZebraLights draw their highest amperage when the batteries are low, so the problem is worse than what a measurement using fresh CR123A batteries would suggest. The adventurous spirits who are happy to risk their ZebraLights on CR123A are careful to use only medium and low modes. That helps keep current draws below 1.5 amps.



Correct, using the lower modes would be the safest approach. If one had to use a backup, they would probably be in dire need anyway.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Will I notice a huge difference in weight going from the H31? It says it's almost an ounce and a half heavier but that doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> Will I notice a huge difference in weight going from the H31? It says it's almost an ounce and a half heavier but that doesn't seem like a lot.




Which model of H31 do you have? What does it weigh with battery and strap? If its the H31, it is only 0.4 ounces heavier(without battery and strap) and the H600Fd MKIII has a top strap to help support the weight(not sure if yours does). I dont find it to be heavy but, I have never owned an H31. I was actually surprised how small and light it was when I got it. Personally, I think the extra weight is worth it for the higher brightness and longer battery life. That's why I went with the H600 over the H32.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 24, 2016)

The original. It just says H31. It's discontinued.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> The original. It just says H31. It's discontinued.




I edited my post, look above.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

So, In addition to the weight, you will get a lot more brightness and run time, a floody beam with a more diffused hotspot and brighter spill(perfect for general use imo), a much less cool(more neutral) beam at 5000K vs 6300K(better for outdoors, well everything imo), higher CRI at 83-85 vs 75(which will make colours appear closer to what they should be in natural sunlight), and 11 modes vs 7 on yours.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

I would also like to point out that this light is the coolest neutral white I have ever owned and is very white(but not cool, measured at 4760K on H1 on maukka's example) so, if you prefer a slightly warmer(more yellow) neutral then I would consider the H600Fc MKIII as well.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 24, 2016)

That actually sounds perfect. I don't like the " yellow" look. But I don't like the "bluish" look either. Sounds like it is the perfect compromise.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 24, 2016)

What is the best battery for the H600fd? Protected? Unprotected? 3400mh?


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 24, 2016)

To me the tint of the H600FD is perhaps the highest color temperature or tint you can get while still remaining on the warm side. It's slightly yellow to me, but very close to white. Definitely no bluish cast to it.

As far as the best battery for it, it doesn't require an unprotected cell, so just get a good quality, cheap battery. There isn't any science to it. All the highest capacity batteries today are between 3400 and 3600mah.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh, and who has the fastest shipping on the Zebralights? I need it fast.


----------



## maukka (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> What is the best battery for the H600fd? Protected? Unprotected? 3400mh?


Just don't buy the Keeppower 3400/3500 mAh, they are too thick. I'm using an Eagtac 3500 mAh, but unprotected batteries work fine too.

edit: 3400 -> 3500 mAh


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> That actually sounds perfect. I don't like the " yellow" look. But I don't like the "bluish" look either. Sounds like it is the perfect compromise.



It really is I think. I like the tint. I like it better then my 92CRI Nichia 219b so that says a lot. Like others have said, it is a pure white with just an ever so slight yellow hint to it and absolutely no blue.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> What is the best battery for the H600fd? Protected? Unprotected? 3400mh?



It will take either as long as its not longer then 69mm and is not overly thick. Any Panasonic NCR18650B or GA based cell should work great as long as it doesnt have overly thick heat shrink on it. I am running mine on Thrunite 3400mah protected(Panasonic NCR18650B cell) as I live in Canada and Amazon stocks these at a reasonable price. Many other cells will fit fine too.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2016)

I got mine in 4 days from Zebralight in China but, it cost me a pretty penny for DHL shipping and they got me on the customs fees too(o well, I wanted it fast and it is a great light). There are a couple places in the US that stock these too but, I have never dealt with them to know how fast they ship.


----------



## pse (Jan 25, 2016)

Can you please post which protected cells fit or don't fit? I was considering the Keeppower, good to know it's too wide.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 25, 2016)

pse said:


> Can you please post which protected cells fit or don't fit? I was considering the Keeppower, good to know it's too wide.



As for the H600Fd MKIII, I dont know all the cells that dont fit other then the Keeppowers but, Thrunite 3400mah(Panasonic NCR18650B based) fit as well as Eagletac 3500mah(Panasonic NCR18650GA based). So, I would think any protected cell that is based on those 2 cells that doesnt have an excessively thick wrapper/heatshrink or definitely the bare cells. Maukka tested runtimes with the Sanyo NCR18650BL and they LG MH1 so they fit too. Maybe others can list the ones they know fit as well?


----------



## LessDark (Jan 25, 2016)

All my protected keeppower 3500mah and eagletac 3500mah fit in my H600FC MKIII.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Jan 25, 2016)

Are there any retailers that we like currently selling this light?


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 25, 2016)

LessDark said:


> All my protected keeppower 3500mah and eagletac 3500mah fit in my H600FC MKIII.



I thought the keeppowers didn't fit?


----------



## maukka (Jan 26, 2016)

LessDark said:


> All my protected keeppower 3500mah and eagletac 3500mah fit in my H600FC MKIII.


How thick are your Keeppowers? Mine are ~19,3 mm in the thickest part. I could probably jam it into the H600Fd III but wouldn't get it out.


----------



## LessDark (Jan 26, 2016)

The thickest one is 18.7mm, the other 3 are less. 



maukka said:


> How thick are your Keeppowers? Mine are ~19,3 mm in the thickest part. I could probably jam it into the H600Fd III but wouldn't get it out.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Jan 26, 2016)

Just ordered one from Andrew and Amanda with Olight 3400mAh 18650


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone know what the maximum diameter battery the H600fd will take without forcing it?


----------



## maukka (Jan 27, 2016)

Ace12 said:


> Anyone know what the maximum diameter battery the H600fd will take without forcing it?


My H600Fd III's battery compartment's inner diameter is 18,85 mm.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 27, 2016)

maukka said:


> My H600Fd III's battery compartment's inner diameter is 18,85 mm.



Thank you.

So this battery should fit without any issues?

KeepPower 18650 3400mAh Protected Button Top
Panasonic NCR18650B cell 
Battery purchases in pairs receive free plastic cases.

Specifications:
Nominal Capacity: 3400 mAh 
Nominal Voltage: 3.7V
Discharge End Voltage: 2.5V
Max. Continuous Discharging Current: 2C
Dimensions:
68.90mm (L) x 18.60 mm (D)


----------



## maukka (Jan 27, 2016)

The Keeppowers clearly vary in thickness so your mileage may vary.


----------



## pse (Jan 27, 2016)

I got the same reply from nkon regarding this battery, the width varies. The Eagletac 3500 should fit always.


----------



## maukka (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, even nkon's website states that the Keeppower 3400 and 3500's don't fit in all Zebralights. This was there even before the new SC600 III-series that only accept unprotected cells.

http://eu.nkon.nl/rechargeable/18650-size/keeppower-18650-3400-li-ion.html


----------



## wormyian (Feb 6, 2016)

maukka said:


> The Keeppowers clearly vary in thickness so your mileage may vary.


 remove the sticker and clean the glue off will reduce its diameter enough for an easier fit


----------



## maukka (Feb 15, 2016)

Got three more Keeppowers (3500 mAh) from nkon today and they all fit to my H600Fd III without any issue.


----------

